# comm, com (communication, commission)



## g21

Bonjour à tous ! Que pensez-vous de cette petite "comm". Il y a l'abréviation de "communicateur", mais il y a aussi un jeu de mot avec "con", n'est-ce pas ? Merci à tous d'avance !

Je crois bien que ce rapport entre le dur et le doux, on le retrouve dans la publicité. La publicité, c'est le travail de la «comm». Quelle que soit la valeur du produit, la «comm » dira que c'est le meilleur du monde. [...] Or, c'est exactement le contraire! Nous devrions éclater de rire chaque fois que nous passons devant une publicité. Les gens de la comm... c'est des mous qui font les durs!


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonjour 
C'est l'abréviation habituelle de communication 
Non, il n'y a pas de jeu de mots


----------



## Bezoard

Je pensais que l'abréviation usuelle était plutôt "com" mais je me trompe peut-être.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Termium indique qu'une abréviation s'arrête avant une voyelle (cf ici, notamment l'exemple de _collection_: _coll._)


----------



## Bezoard

Il faut distinguer
-les abréviations vraies, que l'on fait soi-même et qui doivent respecter certaines règles typographiques, comme "coll." pour "collection" ; ces abréviations ne sont pas utilisées comme des mots, on ne dit pas "montrez-moi votre coll. de papillons".
-les abréviations populaires employées comme des mots et qui sont faites un peu n'importe comment. C'est le cas de la "la com" ou de "la pub". On voit dans ce dernier exemple que l'abréviation typographique serait "publ." et non "pub".


----------



## Nicomon

Ben... qu'on écrive « _la comm_ » ou «_ la com_ » ça ne change ni l'interprétation, ni la prononciation.  Il est évident que « _comm_ » équivaut à communication dans le contexte.
Perso, je préfère la graphie _com'  _(un « m » + apostrophe) - comme j'écrirais _appart'_- mais il y a plusieurs variantes. Sans l'apostrophe, j'écrirais _comm. _en suivant la règle usuelle.  





> Com ou _com' ou comm_' : abréviation de commentaire, ou de communication, une des techniques essentielles de la manipulation mentale moderne (M.M.M.).


----------



## Bezoard

C'est une question de goût, mais ces apostrophes, peut-être influencées par l'anglais, sont en général très mal vues des grammairiens français et de l'Académie française qui veulent réserver ce signe à l'élision. On les utilise assez peu en France (à part dans les pin's de sinistre mémoire et sur les enseignes des coiffeurs).


----------



## Maître Capello

Il ne s'agit pas d'une abréviation, mais d'une *apocope*, d'où l'absence de signe typographique (point ou apostrophe), à l'instar de _pub_, _gastro_, _alu_, _bac, auto_, _info_…

Dans ce cas, on ne double en principe pas la consonne finale. On écrit donc normalement _com_ et non _comm_, de même que l'on écrit _bac_ et _redif_ et non _bacc_ ni _rediff_.


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> Il ne s'agit pas d'une abréviation, mais d'une *apocope*


 L'un n'empêche pas l'autre ! C'est une abréviation formée par apocope !


> *Rem.* Certains linguistes emploient le mot _abréviation_ au sens d'« abrégement » :
> 6. Le mode d'*abréviation* le plus usuel est celui qui ne conserve d'un _recomposé_ que ses deux ou trois premières syllabes : _métro_ (de _métropolitain_) ... _stylo (stylographe) ... _H. Mitterand, _Les Mots français,_1963, p. 64.


ABRÉVIATION : Définition de ABRÉVIATION


----------



## jekoh

Bezoard said:


> L'un n'empêche pas l'autre ! C'est une abréviation formée par apocope !


Bien sûr, mais la « règle » énoncée plus haut concerne les abréviations terminées par un point, donc elle ne s'applique pas ici et on ne peut s'en servir pour justifier un double 'm'.


----------



## janpol

"comm" est certes l'abréviation de "communication" mais c'est aussi, me semble-t-il, celle de "commission".


----------



## Bezoard

Là encore, je la rencontre plutôt sous la forme _com_, comme dans cet exemple :


> Sinon pour le proprio aucun intérêt c'est comme hotel.com seulement bon à _recevoir une com_ de 30%


Pour la _com_ au sens de communication, j'observe qu'elle est donnée comme abréviation familière dans Larousse :
Définitions : Définitions de com - Dictionnaire de français Larousse


----------



## Nicomon

Bezoard said:


> L'un n'empêche pas l'autre ! C'est une abréviation formée par apocope !


  En l'absence de signe typographique_,_ il est plus précis de dire _troncation_.  





> On appelle troncation le procédé par lequel on crée un nouveau mot en supprimant une ou plusieurs syllabes d'un mot plus long.
> On veillera à ne pas confondre les termes _troncation _et _abréviation_ : les troncations ne sont jamais suivies de point. L'abréviation est un procédé purement graphique qui permet d'écrire un mot de façon plus courte. L'abréviation se lit comme si le mot était écrit au long. Elle est souvent suivie d'un point.
> 
> Pr Tournesol (se lit [profesœr] « Professeur… » : Pr est une abréviation).
> C'est un prof génial (se lit [prof] « prof » : prof est une troncation). *Source*  Voir aussi *cette page *de la BDL.


 Et à mon avis - mais ce n'est que le mien, d'avis - l'exemple cité de « _com_ » pour _commission_ est fautif.  Ce devrait être une abréviation suivie d'un point.
C'est à dire :  _comm.  _Ne serait-ce que pour le différentier de _com _(sans point) = _communication._

Par ailleurs, il n'y a pas que Larousse. On trouve ce qui suit dans Le Petit Robert : 





> *fam.* *COM* [kɔm]. Communication d'entreprise. Techniciens en communication.


 Il en va de même pour *TÉLÉCOM*

@ Bezoard : Oui...  il se peut que ce soit sous l'influence de l'anglais que j'aime la graphie _com'  _avec apostrophe.  Mais peut-être pas.


> L'apostrophe sert également à signaler l'apocope, "coupure qui affecte la finale d'un mot, soit par chute phonétique d'un élément, soit par abrègement arbitraire"(TLFi).
> (_Comment j'parle quand j'cause?_) et l'aphérèse (_'ricain_ pour _américain_).
> La lexicalisation de l'apocope entraîne presque toujours sa disparition (_beauf_ pour _beau-frère_). *Source*


 Mais je ne suis pas convaincue que les apostrophes soient moins courantes en France qu'au Québec.  Encore faudrait-il faire des statistiques.
Exemples à mon avis très franco-français* :  Chasseurs d'appart' *et* petit déj' *
Je serais étonnée qu'il n'y en ait pas d'autres. Le modèle est le même que _com'.  _

Le fait demeure que dans le contexte de g21, qui a initié ce fil, il est écrit « comm ».
Que cette apocope à double « m » soit usuelle ou non, elle veut bien dire _communication _dans le contexte.
On ne va quand même pas  leur intenter un procès pour un petit « _m_ » superfétatoire. 

Gérard a répondu dès le post 2 à la question précise de g21 : non, il n'y a pas de jeu de mots.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Mais je ne suis pas convaincue que les apostrophes soient moins courantes en France qu'au Québec. Encore faudrait-il faire des statistiques.
> Exemples à mon avis très franco-français* : Chasseurs d'appart' *et* petit déj' *


L'apostrophe est systématique lorsque ce sont des lettres intérieures qui sont retranchées (_v'là_, _m'sieur_, etc.) ainsi que pour les pronoms tronqués (_j'_, _m'_, etc.) par assimilation à l'élision. Elle très fréquente dans les syntagmes nominaux en plusieurs mots comme _petit déj'_ ou _aprèm'_. Mais dans la grande majorité des autres cas, on n'en met pas… en tout cas en Europe. Je n'écrirais donc personnellement jamais _appart_ avec une apostrophe. Mais je ne dis pas pour autant que ce serait incorrect d'en mettre une… Quoi qu'il en soit, l'apostrophe empêche l'emploi de la marque du pluriel (_des appart'_   _des appart's_ , _des apparts'_ ) alors qu'il n'y a plus cette difficulté sans (_des apparts_). Voir aussi petit-déj' / petit-déjeuner - abréviation.


----------



## Bezoard

Nicomon said:


> En l'absence de signe typographique_,_ il est plus précis de dire _troncation_.


Oui, et encore plus précis de dire _apocope_ comme l'avait suggéré Maître Capello.
En français usuel de France, on a _apocope < troncation < abréviation._
J'ai l'impression qu'au Canada, ou du moins chez certains utilisateurs canadiens, on sépare plus nettement abréviation et troncation (bien que la page de la BDL fasse apparaître les troncations dans le sujet "abréviations"). Dans l'usage normal français, en dehors des discussions entre linguistes, _abréviation_ est employé normalement dans notre contexte :


> L'*abréviation* est un important facteur de création lexicale. Ce peut être un mot réduit à quelques lettres (« km » pour _kilomètre_), un mot tronqué de son début (« bus » pour _autobus_) ou de sa finale (« prolo » pour _prolétaire_), un sigle ou un acronyme (« algol » pour _algorithmic language_).


Encyclopédie Larousse en ligne - abréviation bas latin abbreviatio


> Abréviation : réduction graphique d'un mot ou d'une suite de mots ; mot, suite de lettres ou lettres résultant de cette réduction : *l'abréviation de « kilogramme » est « kilo »*.


_Grand Larousse encyclopédique_, 1995
Mais, comme indiqué dans mon message 9 supra, on parlerait probablement mieux d'_abrègement_ en matière de création lexicale. C'est ce que fait par exemple Henriette Gesundhejt, qui enseigne à l'université de Toronto : elle liste sous le titre général _d'abrègement la siglaison, l'acronyme, l'abréviation, la troncation et le télescopage_.
Lexicalisation par abrègement
Auquel cas, on a _apocope < troncation < abrègement._
Mais ce vocabulaire précis n'est pas encore dans l'usage courant.


----------



## Nicomon

Merci de la précision au sujet des syntagmes en plusieurs mots et de ton ouverture d'esprit, MC. 


Bezoard said:


> Oui, et encore plus précis de dire _apocope_ comme l'avait suggéré Maître Capello.
> En français usuel de France, on a _apocope < troncation < abréviation._.


 Que je sache, si les usages varient, la grammaire n'est pas différente au Québec.

Au cas où je n'aurais pas été claire, je voulais dire que _troncatio_n était plus précis qu'_abréviation.  _
C'est pourquoi j'ai cité un bout de la page de Reverso qui fait la nuance entre les deux, avant de mettre aussi un lien vers la BDL.

Évidemment que c'est dans la catégorie abréviations de la BDL, avec la cinquantaine d'articles à ce sujet.
Comme le Québec est une province du Canada.  Je n'ai aucune idée de ce que disent/écrivent les Canadiens des autres provinces (à majorité anglophones).
Et si j'aime la graphie _com'_ ça ne veut pas dire pour autant que je ne l'écris jamais sans apostrophe.

En tant que Québécoise non grammairienne, je ne dis ni « _troncation _», ni « _apocope _» en langage de tous les jours.
Je ne dis pas non plus _aphérèse _ou_ syncope _(à moins de parler médecine, dans ces derniers cas).
Je dis _« abréviations »_, comme la moyenne des ours.

Mais comme MC a mentionné _apocope_ et que vous avez répliqué que c'était une _abréviation par apocope_... j'ai répondu que c'était plutôt _une troncatio_n.
J'aurais dû ajouter  _par apocope. _


> En français, certains mots courts sont le résultat de la troncation de mots plus longs.
> En général, la troncation se fait par apocope, c'est-à-dire en retranchant les syllabes finales d'un mot.


 Aphérèse, apocope et syncope  sont classées sous figures de style dans la BDL.


----------



## Bezoard

Nicomon, je ne comprends pas bien ce que vous voulez dire. Je vous sens sur la défensive alors qu'il n'y a pas d'attaque. Je suis au demeurant d'accord avec ce que vous écrivez, qui ne contredit nullement ce que j'écrivais. Peut-être réinventons-nous le dialogue de sourds ?


----------



## Nicomon

Disons  que j'ai la mèche un peu courte (faute avouée...) et qu'il m'arrive de « sentir » des attaques là où il n'y en avait pas.

En tant que Québécoise, j'ai tendance à m'énerver quand je lis des trucs comme : 





> En français usuel de France...


----------

